# وداعاً 1432ه



## @دانه الدنيا@ (26 نوفمبر 2011)

رحيل عام 1432 ه​ 




ووقفة 
الأيام تمر بسرعه أمس كنا نستقبله واليووم نودعه وكله الأيام تجري من أجالناا
انتهى العام بكل ما يحوويه من شهور وأيام ولحظات و طوى صفحته بكل ما فيه من خير و شر
انتهى العام ورحل فما المطلوب مننا؟؟ 
المطلوب مننا جمييع الووقفة نحااسب أنفسناا على أعمالنا 
وكيف قضينا هالعاام هل كان شاهد لنا أم علينا ؟؟ 
هل أنجززنا أنجااز نفخر فيه ؟؟ 
وله عام 1432 رحل مثل غيره من الأعووام ؟؟
كم من طااعات تركناها وكم من معااصي أرتكبها ؟؟
كم من نظرة نظرنا فيها للمحرمات ؟؟ كم مرة سمعنا ما يغضب الله؟؟
كم من شخص جرحنا ؟؟كم من شخص ظلمنا ؟؟ كم من مره كذبنا ؟؟​ 
أما نحن كنا من كان عام 1432ه نقطه إنطلاقته وجااهد نفسّه بالطاعات
وأحيى ليله بالقيام ونهاره بالصيام من إذا أذنب عاد وأناااب​ 

وأسئله عديده لا يسع الووقت لسردها ولا يستطيع
أحد الإجابه عليها إلا أنت فقف مع نفسك وحاسبهاا ​ 

راح أتركم مع مقطع راائع للشيخ نبيل العووضي 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GIbTnmwQkRQ​ 
م .ن


----------



## tjarksa (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: وداعاً 1432ه*

جزاك الله خير اختي دانه .

والله انا مقصرين لكن الله يتوب علينا ويتجاوز عنا :asl:


----------

